# Hey to all.



## Baketown83 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey to everyone,

Been reading some of the posts in here and I get a sense that MT is a very welcoming place for all. I have no Martial Arts training. I have been a long time fan of Kenpo, so I have decided to take up that art. See you all inside.

thanks,

Bake


----------



## Baketown83 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just thought I would let everyone know why I chose my avatar.  First of all I am not Asian, and I do not think that I am Bruce Lee.  I do think he was an amazing Martial Artist.  I really enjoy reading some of his writings.  He had many great things to say, most of which I agree with.  

Secondly I love the nunchuks.  And who better to watch handle them than Mr. Bruce Lee himself.  When I get into studying weapons I want to start with the nunchuks.  (Then the Staff or Bow)  I would eventually like to study JKD but for now I must focus on one thing at a time.  KENPO!!!

Bake


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Gemini (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Bake. No sweat, we all started somwhere.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  And congratulations in starting your training.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT! No need to explain or appologize for the avatar. We appreciate Bruce here, too.:uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT  Enjoy the board ~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to the board!  Happy Posting! :wavey:

Bruce is cool.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Bake.


----------



## MJS (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT and its about Time Bak...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------



## pstarr (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Let us know how your training goes, as you get into it.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Drac (Jul 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## green meanie (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck with your studies.  Once you've stepped into the school, you've overcome the biggest barrier: getting one's self in there in the first place.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

